# Help with 2001 740i audio upgrades



## Plupp (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Before I do anything foolish and expensive I was hoping for some advice. I have a 2001 740i car and got it a few weeks ago. CPO, etc. I want to try to get a better sound from it in terms of satellite (XM). After talking with the audio guy the dealer recommended, I went with a rodi 2 with wireless fm modulator (supposidly way stronger than the other ones available. Something about the FCC phasing it out too strong?? this may be nonsense but I heard it from several different folks). Anyway the signal seems to be strong enough. dont have to adjust the vol going from satellite to local fm. The problem is some of my favorite channels UPOP 29 for example sound like AM radio. My wife has no audiophile blood in here at all commented how clear it was, but mono or AM radioish sounding. Some of the other channels are o.k. but again nothing spectacular. When I play a cd (and after many hours of adjusting the DSP equalizer thing which I hate) it sounds reasonable. In 2001 I am sure this system was awesome, but frankly I miss the sound of my 2003 Lexus RX300. So while the cd or tape sound is o.k. ( I am not blown away by it but wouldnt upgrade just for this), the xm again is poor. I wanted a wired xm setup but apparently too hard to do. The car was the wrong year for xm direct, the cd changer didnt have the appropriate aux ports, my car was better for this super strong wireless modulater versus wired modulator - I heard it all and not sure what is the truth and not. Sooo.... Anyway, assuming the speakers are o.k. and again I dont hear any hiss or pop, would changing out the radio/nav unit for say a Kenwood or Panasonic or whatever head unit I can find, with xm satellite enabled in it, allow for a better sound?? If I was impressed with the nav part of the radio I wouldnt do it but again it doesnt seem as good as some of the new ones. (test drove the acura TL with DVD audio/nav. Holy cow that is nice!!) Any thoughts at all including links to web sites would be appreciated. I just cant find the info I am looking for on the web. Trying to spend a few hundred bucks and not 10 K for some uber system. Again I am sure I made a mistake by going wireless mod vs wired modulator but was advised to do so. Strong sound just monotone. Thanks to anyone who can give a nudge in the correct direction.

Plupp


----------



## sf bimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

*What to do?*

Ok here we go...first of all any and all forms or wireless technology is **** as far as car audio goes. That is a given and will be confirmed by anyone who is really into car sound. Now what to do, you can change out your factory head unit and replace it with a double-din style aftermarket head unit. just doing that will run you at least two thousand with installation from a shop that you can trust your car to. With this your looking at a minimal, if any, gain in sound quality on your overall system...however the ipod improvement and Nav improvement should be significant. Next step, the reciever and a new amplifier. Around three grand and a significant gain in sound quality...I know what your thinking and let me tell you my system is running 600 watts to the stock speakers and they sound great, a huge improvement. Next, pull it all, replace the Head unit, amp, and speakers...huge improvement but your looking at nearly 5 grand when all is said and done. One other route is adding a alpine vehicle hub, it's a unit that allows you to intergrate an ipod and 2 other video sources into your factory system, it by itslef only runs about 300, but you will need to add a tv on nav system in order to use it, sounds more affordable but in the long run it will still cost you over two thousand and result in an improvement in ipod sound and the addition of a dvd function on your nav screen, if that interests you. Not sure if this helps you, the bottom line is that the dsp bmws from that time period are incredibly difficult to upgrade, most shops won't even touch them..I tried 10 before I found a shop that would work on my car. I drive a 01 540 with the dsp system and I've done quite a bit of work to my system, check it out....
http://www.carstereo.com/installs/photo_gallery_album.cfm?home=yes&photoid=8772&galleryid=521

Hope this helps,
Shawn


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

The one thing that I will disagree with you on is that even people who don't know car audio come into my store complaining about FM modulators.

They suck - all there is to it. EVERY wireless FM mod is FCC illegal and they STILL don't work for snot.


----------



## Plupp (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for the information. It sounds like what i have is what I have because anthing over a few hundred dollars would be too much. I agree about the modulators, its just that there didnt seem to be other options according to my sources but again could be wrong about that. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You should be able to improve the sound of the XM by using a Blitzsafe or other direct audio adapter for under $100. 

Check out Blitzsafe.com or logjamelectronics.com for them. Then have you shop put it in in place of the adapter. Or if you have a CD changer get the Soundgate BMWAUX. Plugs in in between the CD changer and the cable and gives you two aux inputs.

The shop wasn't that skilled at working with OEM HU's.

If you want better sound, it's possible to upgrade your speakers using the OEM amp, but it is best to upgrade both the amp and the speakers, since it's not that good an amp.

Start out with a pair of 6.5 components up front and a 6.5 coaxial in the back. I would consider buying some MB Quarts from onlinecarstereo (check stock first). You could get two sets of 6.5s, one component, one coaxial, for under $250.

That will be better, and still not as good as the Lexus. My next step from there would be to add an amp, but see how you like it first.


----------



## Kyoung (Aug 30, 2005)

This might be way off base, but I have a XM2 radio. I was on a weekend road trip and as I approached a large city, I noticed my XM sounding like crap. Like am AM radio as you mentioned. I couldn't figure out why! I then turned it off and and realized I had interference with a local radio station in that area.


----------



## Plupp (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the additional posts guys. I just noticed them tonight. I took the car back to a different car audio shop (same company, different town.) I should back up and say I was talking to a guy at Tweeter's and was considering an Alpine vehicle hub with some type of interface adapter. These two devices would run around $750 or so. The guy today at the new shop said that was stupid and all I would need is this soundgate interface adaptor for the DSP and this would run around $220 plus install. There is a switch they would put near the dash that would let me flip from cd changer to xm because it uses the changers wires, etc. He even said he would buy back the wireless modulator that the same store (other town) installed. He was able to say what I have been trying to say. The signal is strong (dont loose while driving, etc.) but the fidelity is low. AM radioish sounding. Anyway this soundgate adapter would allow me to hook up the rodi 2 into it and essentially have a direct link up which should be much better. I gave up on my wireless modulator and stuck the cassette adapter back in. I hid the wires pretty well and I must say it does sound better. 
Thanks for that other adapter suggestion. I will look that up and investigate. If I could get some type of interface adapter that would be less than $200 its a no brainer, Ill order it and get it installed.
I was wondering though if anyone thinks I could just put in a new head unit. I saw a really slick Sony unit with this button that caused it to retract and it was XM compatable. My main concern would be would the speakers, amp, etc. work if a new head unit was slid in. Other questions would be would the cd changer work, etc. AS far as the navigation part I am not at all impressed with this 2001 version. I would assume the newer versions are better (like the 2005 Acura TL. That dvd nav was awesome.) So I could add on some other magellen, etc. later if I wish. 

Thanks again.

Plupp


----------

